# Let's talk about work



## Cord (Oct 4, 2018)

Do you like your job? What's the best and worst thing about it? Do you see yourself doing this for a long time? If you could do something else, what would it be? 

What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?


----------



## Xel (Oct 4, 2018)

I love my job a bit too much cause it overlaps with my obsession


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2018)

My jobs fine. 

Its simple, it sounds cool to tell people and i dont need a piece of paper with a fancy ribbon for it.

Whats the worse thing about it? It's a trudge. Tedious work that may or may not burn/cut you. 

I can do it for a long time. I have no real issues thatll make me burn the place to the ground. 

what job would i rather have? A job where I can succesfully just casually play games and be stable with it. 

Realistically with no magical powers to make me lucky and always have people watch me? 
Make me the Vice President of the U.S. I dont do anything but dont fuck up in public. Just a face hoping the president doesnt die. 
Heck, i dont even go out, so i wont have a real public image. 

Though im extremely ignorant in overall politics and government structure, so maybe the VP has more work than i know.

Satisfaction rate: 7/10


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 4, 2018)

I like both my jobs. I just reached 12 years at my full time time, and have almost 7 years at the other one.  

The best thing about the full time one I suppose is the good benefits I get, and I get fed breakfast and lunch there. Bad thing is, it can be stressful dealing with pain in the ass residents and sometimes their family members. 

As for my second job, the good thing is that the work itself is incredibly easy and generally stress free. Only bad thing is it takes longer to get to.

I'm not sure how long I'll be at both my jobs, I still don't have any idea of what I'd want to do otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 4, 2018)

I like what I do, I just have to do it more often than I'd like.

6/10


----------



## Natty (Oct 4, 2018)

I used to work on police cars, wiring all the after market equipment like all the lighting on the outside, the sirens, the laptop console, barriers and all that stuff. A factory Ford Explorer would come in and we'd deck the fuck out of it to sheriff spec.

Favourite part was wiring the equipment to the computers.



Doing this for 8 hours just listening to music was cathartic to me. Ideally I want to work on something like this again, maybe on circuitry but that's kind of a pipedream.

1/10 because my coworkers were manchildren who always caused drama with eachother for no reason. Aswell as being transphobic which made it super incredibly stressful for me to work there


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2018)

any job is fine with me because it means i'm not home with my mom =D


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)

Natty said:


> I used to work on police cars, wiring all the after market equipment like all the lighting on the outside, the sirens, the laptop console, barriers and all that stuff. A factory Ford Explorer would come in and we'd deck the fuck out of it to sheriff spec.
> 
> Favourite part was wiring the equipment to the computers.
> 
> ...


Picture doesn't work.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 5, 2018)

I like my job in and of itself. My co-workers on the otherhand is what makes it an ordeal sometimes. Theres so much drama that fogs the place that it can be toxic to my sanity at times. But then other times its really fun, easy, and pays the bills.

I don't want to do it for too much longer though(longer as in many years). I love to cook, but only for myself or family/friends. Not for a career. 

I'm actually a new author who's trying to build a readership so I can earn income with that to expand to different avenues. Till then the cooking gig keeps me stable. 

7/10 for me.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 5, 2018)

Got two.
I like both, but one I like a bit more than the other.
Will be doing both for as long as I live.

8/10 and a 9/10


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 5, 2018)

Not fond of my job cause i work a lot at the moment and its hot and wears me out. If i could get another job around the same pay but easier i would.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 5, 2018)

It's weird, I've found myself in the perfect remote job situation that pays well, which a lot of my friends dream of, but I would much prefer work in a team environment with a 9-5 structure. I just can't force myself to be productive all the time on my own, I'm much better at feeding off other people's excitement and energy, and bringing it back to them in spades. Plus it's pretty lonely and encourages shutting off from the rest of the world.

Satisfaction: 5.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2018)

My job can be stressful and,  quite honestly,  is not what I would have dreamt of doing. But it gives me enough free time for gym,  yoga and classes, I can work from home (and in pajamas when I am lazy), allows me to use the foreign languages I know, even if the way vacations are managed is quite strict,  I have six weeks vacations per year (which is more than average in my country) and it gives me a private health insurance at a prize that is ridiculously low.

I guess I am getting comfy at it. If I were fired I would try to open my own thing with the money I'd get, but if not fired I suppose I will stay.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2018)

Cord said:


> Do you like your job?



No. 



Cord said:


> What's the best and worst thing about it?



Best thing is going home. 
Second best being throwing glass. Breaking glass is nice. 
Worst thing is being there.



Cord said:


> Do you see yourself doing this for a long time?



Sadly, yes. 



Cord said:


> If you could do something else, what would it be?



Retire and never work again.



Cord said:


> What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?



0.


----------



## El Hit (Oct 5, 2018)

Cord said:


> Do you like your job? What's the best and worst thing about it? Do you see yourself doing this for a long time? If you could do something else, what would it be?
> 
> What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?


Yes I like it, I dislike some people in it but drama is in every work place.
The best thing is the adrenaline when there is an emergency as we could blow up, it also feels like what we do is important to the community. 
The worst thing is the drama caused by the Union, they have a lot of power in this country but we are already fighting to make things better via democracy.
Yes I will do it for a long time, they pay better here than if I worked as an engineer. 
Could also study Geology and change to a better area or study the contract and try to help with the union thing.
If I could do something else I would be a physician but that will never happen as I ruined that chance a long time ago.


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2018)

I liked it when I started it, now I feel like there's not much else to learn and it's time to move on.

I'd like to work on natural language processing for a big tech company.

My job satisfaction at the moment is probably a 5.


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 5, 2018)

I recently got a job as at a grocery store as a morning dairy area stocker. The job itself is really okay, it's just... The hours and my current condition. It starts at 4 am, which stresses me out. I'd rather have a job that starts at 8 or 9 am, so I have time in the mornings. My foot problems have also made it quite painful for me as I'm always on my feet. Otherwise, it's a fine job. It's not what I want to do for the rest of my life, obviously, but it's far from the worst and I'm glad to have a job. I just need to get to feeling better, and maybe look into position with more normal shifts.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2018)

I work at a petstore, mainly working in the pet care area. Taking care of the animals, answering questions about animal care, etc. It's definitely stressful sometimes, especially if you have people who _think_ they know everything, but really don't. People get pushy and are often uncaring, _especially_ in regards to fish keeping. It's incredibly frustrating. Outside of that, most of my coworkers are fantastic, but there's a handful that can be a handful and annoying to deal with. Our animal suppliers aren't the best either, and it's not uncommon to find sick or dead animals when they come in. 

The best things? Getting to see people with their animals and getting to know them and interact with them. Being able to educate people on proper animal care and them actually taking it to heart. Repeat customers who have purchased animals from us either bringing them in for visits or telling us how they're doing. It's really gotten me to meet and see animals that I'd never thought I'd have the chance to interact with. One of my dreams came true a few months ago when a couple brought in their tegus and I got to hold one of them. I've been able to handle and care for ball pythons, one of my dream animals. And it's given me a much better appreciate for hamsters and gerbils. I actually own two gerbils and a hamster now as a result. 

That, and as I've said before, the majority of my coworkers and managers are amazing. Very understanding and caring. It's really more like a small family than a group of employers and employees. 

I would love to be able to do this long-term. But I'm only part time, and the pay isn't the best. I've been getting constantly pressured to find a job with better pay, longer hours, and benefits. It's a shame, because for all of the stress I go through when I'm there, I genuinely enjoy this job and wouldn't want to trade it for anything. I really don't want to do anything else. I've more or less found my niche.

If I had to rate it, at least an 8/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Oct 5, 2018)

I like it so far. I work at a local hospital as a nursing assistant during the weekends. My job consists of doing rounds, obtaining vitals, assisting in mobility, and basic cleaning. Besides dealing with the occasional c.diff and straight catheters on the floor, I learn a lot from the nurses on the unit. They would explain the patho, symptoms, and interventions required for specific patients.

I would love to work in different units in the hospital, especially with psych.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 5, 2018)

Some of you have some pretty interesting careers.  

I'm enjoying reading this.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2018)

One of my jobs is working at a restaurant, and I am not fond of it, but I have overcome any dislike that I felt toward it long ago, so I now am comfortable working there and am no longer bothered by it, but I do not plan to work there, forever.

My other job is providing technical support at a major pharmaceutical company, and I enjoy that job very much, because it challenges me intellectually and is much more dignified than working in a restaurant. I have now been there for ten, almost eleven months, which is the longest duration for which I have held any technical support position, and there is still no sign of it ending at any time soon, which has me hopeful that it may become permanent, which would enable me to finally move out of my parents' house and get my own place of residence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Oct 6, 2018)

Cord said:


> Do you like your job?



Yes.  anaesthesia nurse. But I do not like working in-general. So it is pretty conflicted.



> What's the best and worst thing about it?



Helping and saving people's lives and making their day better. Also I like that I'm not monitored on what I can or can't do. What can I say, I like using my phone a lot at work 

The worst thing about it is the dedication and heavy responsibility when it comes to it.



> Do you see yourself doing this for a long time?



Absolutely



> If you could do something else, what would it be?



Become a vet or a cooking chef (the latter is more of a hobby but yeah)



> What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?



80.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 6, 2018)

Well as some may know I recently moved to Pittsburgh with the boyfriend so I've quit my previous job that I had at the time in Omaha. It was fast food specfically a place called Raising Canes best known for their chicken tenders (was my first job and worked their for 4 years while I was in Omaha). As much as I hated the fast food atmosphere I loved the people I worked with kinda like a tight knit dysfunctional family we were. I liked the job because I enjoyed the people I worked with and their hard work ethic and silly little vibes. However I never could see myself doing it forever, the fast food industry is something you don't want to be stuck in forever either cause you never know if theirs opportunities for growth or if their isn't that could be a high disadvantage as a career in fast food. 

Despite that I would give it a solid high 8 for overall satisfaction, and I miss it dearly but time to move on for bigger and better things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Some of you have some pretty interesting careers.
> 
> I'm enjoying reading this.



Same. I absolutely enjoyed reading everyone's posts. Thank you all for sharing! 

I guess I'll hop right in:



> Do you like your job?



I generally like my job. I'm absolutely proud of what I do, but I admit that there have been days when I feel overworked and incredibly stressed that I actually sometimes dread going back to work the next day.



> What's the best and worst thing about it?



I guess this is a pretty cliche answer, but I'm going with it anyway: One of the best things about my job is being able to help people in their most vulnerable moments and make a difference in their lives. It just feels very rewarding and I get compensated well. The other one is job security and the many different career opportunities that I can explore within my profession. I don't have to worry about being stuck at only one place doing the same things.

The worst thing about it is the amount of stress, responsibility, and accountability that I have to shoulder, and a lot of that is attributed to the corporate owners and management's greed and apathy to our work environment. Chronic understaffing is the norm, which is ridiculous, unsafe, and unacceptable.



> Do you see yourself doing this for a long time?



I honestly couldn't imagine doing anything else at this point. I will not leave my profession, but I'll definitely move on to other work areas within it. Hopefully soon enough.



> If you could do something else, what would it be?



If I really could have gone back in time, I probably would have pursued pharmacy or speech language pathology. 



> What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?



For now, my job satisfaction is a 6/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Commander Red (Oct 8, 2018)

I like my job, I feel comfortable on what I'm doing. Employer is flexible and I have a good working chemistry with my co-workers who have a straight-forward blunt demeanor, a trait I highly appreciate. This is especially true when compared to my previous work: my current co-workers aren't wishy-washy heavily soft-skilled that are making an elephant out of a fly in social interactions: I was too straight-forward in my previous job to be sent to clients. 
At my current occupation, it's socially more relaxing fortunately. I feel I have a better chemistry with the average employee compared to my previous job (bar a few exceptions). Granted, this is due to the fact my previous employer is a different business, focusing on a different market than my current one. It makes sense that it would attract different kind of employees than what my current peers are, whom are more "substance over form" compared to "form over substance" from my previous employer. 

Best part is the content I work on: Shield other firm's values or value generators from Risks through Tooling and Data Analytics. Shielding from many sorts of risks, but majorly shielding them from having financial misstatements. Basically Audit work in Data Assurance, and as in any audit work from my experiences: You work only with facts, there is no room for wishy-washiness. Everything documented needs to have proper substantive reasonings, and have a clear distinction between obsevations and judgements. Making (baseless) assumptions is suicide.
Aside from the content, peers from higher-ups tend to value your input & insight. Though they do have formally the final say.

The thing I least enjoy at work is software development. Especially if it's the kind of development in which often the straight-forward solution hardly works and you're forced to do workarounds... Ugly workarounds on a frequent basis. I find it frustraiting and ugly.


*Spoiler*: _Ugly Workarounds such as the following image perfectly demonstrates:_ 








another not-so-pleasant thing at work: allocating hours. Especially if you're not scheduled an assignment/project and have no "billable" hours to allocate.

Lastly: As mentioned before the employer is flexible. when having no meetings, I can work from any location I'd like, including home. My employer has good working benefits as well.

As for the rating... it lacks a framework for me to make a proper measure. I don't know what the numbers exactly mean, aside from the fact that the higher the rating, the more satisfying I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 11, 2018)

I do not love my job. It's not what I dreamed I'd be doing with my life, and my coworkers are a headache. (Oh, I'm sorry, you think I'm too hard to work with because I _underline words too aggressively_ in our communications book? Emphasised words. How dare I expect adult human beings to cope with those.) But thanks to a lot of issues, it's highly unlikely I could get a job with better pay and hours anywhere else, and every job has crappy people involved somewhere. So I just try to do what needs to be done, fix the mistakes made by others, and resign myself to the rest of it.

I'm good at a number of things in it, though. And it has kind of helped me to learn more social skills along the way.

No rating, though.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 15, 2018)

They're gonna promote me soon which means no overtime and last I count I will be getting around $500 lesser every month. FML money or career.


----------



## Cord (Oct 15, 2018)

Joe Maya said:


> They're gonna promote me soon which means no overtime and last I count I will be getting around $500 lesser every month. FML money or career.


$500 paycut per month is a lot... :|


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 15, 2018)

Fuck work! 

I just got off from what has possibly been the worst shift ever! Its a freaking Monday for crying out loud. Where the hell did all these people come from?!?!

6hrs and I didn't stop cooking from the time I got in. I never sat down and I never ate or drank anything. 

Sheesh!


----------



## Cord (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Fuck work!
> 
> I just got off from what has possibly been the worst shift ever! Its a freaking Monday for crying out loud. Where the hell did all these people come from?!?!
> 
> ...



And it's only the first day of the week. :c Hang in there


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 16, 2018)

Cord said:


> And it's only the first day of the week. :c Hang in there



Well thats the bright side. I'm taking a four day weekend off starting this friday, and I don't work tomorrow. So I only have to deal with two more days before I can relax.


----------



## Cord (Nov 12, 2018)

I got excited thinking about Thanskgiving until I remember I'll be working that day and probably on Christmas too. T__T

Who else is working during Holidays?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 12, 2018)

Cord said:


> I got excited thinking about Thanskgiving until I remember I'll be working that day and probably on Christmas too. T__T
> 
> Who else is working during Holidays?



At first I was going to take Thanksgiving off since it's my favorite holiday. But since everyone was trying to do the same and our boss was having a hard time figuring out the schedule, I volunteered to work that day.

Not because I'm nice though. We get paid time and a half on holidays so my next check is gonna be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> At first I was going to take Thanksgiving off since it's my favorite holiday. But since everyone was trying to do the same and our boss was having a hard time figuring out the schedule, I volunteered to work that day.
> 
> Not because I'm nice though.



Still a good employee. 



> We get paid time and a half on holidays so my next check is gonna be


Literally the only reason that motivates me to work during Holidays lol


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 12, 2018)

Money is the motivation after all. 

I just hope next to no one comes in. Veteran's Day had me on my feet the entire time.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 13, 2018)

Cord said:


> I got excited thinking about Thanskgiving until I remember I'll be working that day and probably on Christmas too. T__T
> 
> Who else is working during Holidays?


Im working both, because i get double time and a half. Its not all that bad because i work 6-2:30, and I'll be off from my second job those days. I'll be off all day for Christmas Eve too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Nov 13, 2018)

Luckily, my store is closed Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 13, 2018)

Selena said:


> Luckily, my store is closed Thanksgiving.


You own a store!?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 14, 2018)

I think I am off for Thanksgiving day.


----------



## lacey (Nov 14, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> You own a store!?


I wish. I mean the store I work at lol.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2018)

Selena said:


> I wish. I mean the store I work at lol.


do you really wish you'd own a store? It may be more money, but you'd have less time to enjoy it.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 14, 2018)

Jim said:


> do you really wish you'd own a store? It may be more money, but you'd have less time to enjoy it.



Free chips.


----------



## lacey (Nov 14, 2018)

True. I'm not one for paperwork and all that jazz either.


----------



## Natty (Nov 14, 2018)

Jim said:


> do you really wish you'd own a store? It may be more money, but you'd have less time to enjoy it.



Short term, yes. Long term if done correctly? No. Lots of owners of successful businesses train the next set of people so that way the business can be mostly self sufficient without the owner being around 24/7. It's how my step dad operates his business nowadays.



Selena said:


> True. I'm not one for paperwork and all that jazz either.



OH OH I LOVE PAPERWORK I'LL DO IT FOR YOU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2018)

Natty said:


> OH OH I LOVE PAPERWORK I'LL DO IT FOR YOU


O_o wha?


----------



## Cord (Nov 15, 2018)

Btw, you people are so cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2018)

we should warm up then


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2018)

I am not, I am not satisfied anymore. I used to be, but not anymore. I don't even want to rate, I just want to leave.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2018)

After years of having downright miserable jobs I decided I needed to be self-employed. I learned a skill and struggled for years trying to get started, but now I make my living doing what I love (or at least don't hate). It's been really hard but very worthwhile. My quality of life has improved dramatically.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 16, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> After years of having downright miserable jobs I decided I needed to be self-employed. I learned a skill and struggled for years trying to get started, but now I make my living doing what I love (or at least don't hate). It's been really hard but very worthwhile. My quality of life has improved dramatically.



What do you do?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2018)

I got beers with my boss last night, he said he had talked with his boss about me being "candidate" for promotion, "eventually". But I don't trust promises like that, in fact, I think they're better left unsaid... My job satisfaction is a 5/10 because I want to make some career advancements in this restaurant/bakery but I could just as easily up and leave with my dissatisfaction.


----------



## TheCosplayPanda (Dec 11, 2018)

Yo guys, I'm new to this part of the forum. I saw no rules saying a newbie can't post yet so here's to my first comment! 



Cord said:


> Do you like your job?



Sometimes I love it, sometimes I hate it. I work at a nursing home, I love the residents on their good days, but since it's a borderline memory care it is impossible for everyone to be having a good day at the same time. It's very emotionally draining for an explosive personality type like me.



> What's the best and worst thing about it?



The residents and they're families can be very condescending and rude, on top of that, my coworkers are in everyone else's business because they are teenagers. I can't stand working with kids because o really don't care about their "feelings"
 I'm here for the residents (that pay check though) not for their drama. On the other hand some of the residents are Angels, I love them with my whole heart. 



> Do you see yourself doing this for a long time?



I recently started college because I can't stand management (with the exception of a few) and it's hard to live off of minimum wage.  So unfortunately I will be there for another four years at the minimum.



> If you could do something else, what would it be?



A successful Youtuber. 



> What is your job satisfaction rating from 1-10?


 5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Jim said:


> do you really wish you'd own a store? It may be more money, but you'd have less time to enjoy it.


Anyone who doesn't think they have time for something is making an excuse for using their time incorrectly. The people who get more done in a day are simply those who care more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2018)

My job sucks dick. They all have. 

I'd rather have a job sucking dick at this point.


----------

